# COVID-19 Survey - Queen Mary University of London



## Hooked (15/7/20)

Very quick and easy - just a few questions.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...TV3Xq-PJY-A/viewform?fbzx=6684571017249795011

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (16/7/20)

Hooked said:


> Very quick and easy - just a few questions.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...TV3Xq-PJY-A/viewform?fbzx=6684571017249795011


Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/7/20)

Ive done it too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (16/7/20)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

Me too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/7/20)

Done and dusted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

